# Coils going crazy on Limitless 24 RDA



## Sash (22/6/17)

Hey Vets!

Please help me out. I bought myself some Demon Killer 24 + 32 GA. When I first started with this a couple of months ago, life and flavour was glorius!

But recently when I make these coils (I just use a 3mm drill bit to wind the coil) and not even 5 mins later, the cotton goes brown and I start tasting metal. I have tried a few different types of wicks such as the pancake wick, Scottish rolls etc thinking one of those will solve the problem but regrettably they have not. I usually vape at around 90W and would love to be in a position to go higher without it having a B*fit.

I cant figure out what I have suddenly started doing wrong and I am starting to dislike my dripper. I even bought a vaporesso tarot nano and its kicking my dripper in the jewels. 

I would appreciate any assistance/advice/suspicions on what could be going wrong. Suggestions to alternate coils will also be appreciated.

P.S I have tried Alien coils that are prebuilt and I ended up chucking those too.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

For the best pre-built coils take a look at @smilelykumeenit coils. You'll notice the difference almost immediately. The problem with Chinese coils is that they use a thick wire for the outer wrap which ends up defeating the purpose of these coils. 

What I can suggest you do to remove the ' coil ' taste is to wash and brush your coils after making sure they are glowing evenly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sash (22/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> For the best pre-built coils take a look at @smilelykumeenit coils. You'll notice the difference almost immediately. The problem with Chinese coils is that they use a thick wire for the outer wrap which ends up defeating the purpose of these coils.
> 
> What I can suggest you do to remove the ' coil ' taste is to wash and brush your coils after making sure they are glowing evenly.



Thank you very much I will go to his/her profile and look for some contact info. I tried the wash but not a brush. I still dont get why it will happen literally within 5 minutes of installing new coils and cotton


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

Sash said:


> Thank you very much I will go to his/her profile and look for some contact info. I tried the wash but not a brush. I still dont get why it will happen literally within 5 minutes of installing new coils and cotton


Yeah I think it's most likely the wire itself. Rather get a set of custom hand built coils. They last at least 3-6 months depending on how frequent you re-wick and brush them.


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

this is what you can expect from @smilelykumeenit the neatness is fantastic and the performance is unbelievable. You'll never want to use standard coils again  This is a set of Framed Alien coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (22/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> this is what you can expect from @smilelykumeenit the neatness is fantastic and the performance is unbelievable. You'll never want to use standard coils again  This is a set of Framed Alien coils.


Whew those look mooi!
Thank you 007. I did go to his profile but did not find any contact info. Do you know if he has a website or something where I can order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

Send him a PM @Sash or you can on Lung Candy's website. You can check out his sub-forum under registered vendors to view prices and coils he offers.


----------



## Sash (22/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> Send him a PM @Sash or you can on Lung Candy's website. You can check out his sub-forum under registered vendors to view prices and coils he offers.


Thank you very much I am going to try hunting him down now. Really appreciate the assistance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (22/6/17)

@daniel craig do you think the settings on the device can have anything to do with it? I see some stuff here about nickel and bla bla bla


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

Sash said:


> @daniel craig do you think the settings on the device can have anything to do with it? I see some stuff here about nickel and bla bla bla


I'm going to assume you've got it in power mode. In this mode the mod won't cause you to get any funny taste. Nickel is a wire type which is crappy. If you have any other wire lying around, you can give it a test and see if it solves your problem.


----------



## daniel craig (22/6/17)

Since this Demon Killer wire has a 32g outter wrap, it retains heat for longer. This may cause an issue when your cotton is about to be completely dry because that heat will burn your cotton causing it to go brown. Frequently dripping is always recommended to prevent this. 

Your wicking could also play a role in this as well as the type of juice you are using. Generally, sweet juices cause the coils to gunk up faster. 

Here's an interesting video which you should check out explaining the difference between chinese exotic coils and hand made coils:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sash (22/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> I'm going to assume you've got it in power mode. In this mode the mod won't cause you to get any funny taste. Nickel is a wire type which is crappy. If you have any other wire lying around, you can give it a test and see if it solves your problem.


Na just the demon killer wire. Same mystery happened with some prebuilt aliens I bought. Cant remember the brand but they come in those little screw cap tubs with a green and black label. I made contact with @smilelykumeenit and waiting for his reply.

Time to hit the hay! Have a good night Sir and thank you once again.


----------



## Sash (23/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> Since this Demon Killer wire has a 32g outter wrap, it retains heat for longer. This may cause an issue when your cotton is about to be completely dry because that heat will burn your cotton causing it to go brown. Frequently dripping is always recommended to prevent this.
> 
> Your wicking could also play a role in this as well as the type of juice you are using. Generally, sweet juices cause the coils to gunk up faster.
> 
> Here's an interesting video which you should check out explaining the difference between chinese exotic coils and hand made coils:



Could not resist the YT video! This says everything and I think it should be pinned up somewhere for all drippers to See! I think @smilelykumeenit is the answer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/6/17)

Sash said:


> Could not resist the YT video! This says everything and I think it should be pinned up somewhere for all drippers to See! I think @smilelykumeenit is the answer!


Really is. His work is very very impressive.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Sash (23/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> Really is. His work is very very impressive.


I just went and fetched some and i gots to say.....boy got skills! plus he is a nice guy. Thank you @daniel craig .....are you the other daniel from the store?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/6/17)

Sash said:


> I just went and fetched some and i gots to say.....boy got skills! plus he is a nice guy. Thank you @daniel craig .....are you the other daniel from the store?


Glad you are loving those coils. You won't go wrong with that stuff.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (23/6/17)

What an informative vid! I learned something new today, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/6/17)

AlphaDog said:


> What an informative vid! I learned something new today, thank you


The difference is real. I used to use the Geekvape Fused Clapton wire all the time but after getting my hands on some proper hand built coils, the difference is very noticeable.


----------



## AlphaDog (24/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> The difference is real. I used to use the Geekvape Fused Clapton wire all the time but after getting my hands on some proper hand built coils, the difference is very noticeable.


Yeah, I went and bought two spools of demon killer wire and 4 spools of geekvape wire a few months ago... Had i known... Its not that they're bad per se, but im definitely going to get some premium coils soon.


----------



## Sash (24/6/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, I went and bought two spools of demon killer wire and 4 spools of geekvape wire a few months ago... Had i known... Its not that they're bad per se, but im definitely going to get some premium coils soon.


I would say its not bad if youre a vaper who smokes around 70w-75w. When I first got them I had no issues and was happy. Suddenly they took a bad turn. It almost felt like the wire had expired


----------

